# Ms. Mofet's Cold Start Instant Pot Yogurt



## msmofet (Sep 13, 2020)

This yogurt is so easy to make with an IP.

Cold start is so much easier than the boil method. Half and Half and/or heavy cream comes out so thick and creamy. 

*Ms. Mofet's Cold Start Instant Pot Yogurt*


 1/2 gallon *Ultra Pasteurized* Half and Half   
*OR*
1 Quart *Ultra Pasteurized* Half and Half
1 Quart *Ultra Pasteurized* Heavy Cream
(Has to be Ultra Pasteurized for cold start)

3 TBSP. Plain Greek Yogurt
Combine above till smooth and no lumps.
Place in Instant Pot inner liner pot.
Select Yogurt NORMAL Mode, set for 8 hours.
That's it you're done, walk away.
When done incubating strain 12 hours. 
Thick, creamy and mild.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 13, 2020)

That is supper easy.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 13, 2020)

Sounds easy and an interesting way to do it. Too bad I don't have an Instant Pot. I assume it has to be ultra pasteurized because of the time the cream will be at temperatures that would grow unfriendly microorganisms. 

I haven't had any luck when trying to make quark with UHT milk. It didn't work right at all. I assume that was due to the change in the structure of the proteins. Maybe it's because quark is cultured with a mesophilic bacteria and yogourt is cultured with a thermophilic bacteria. Anyhoo, that's why I am skeptical of using UHT milk or cream for culturing.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 13, 2020)

I have seen things like this using ultra pasteurized milk before, but never tried it.  Though almost all cream available is UP,  not much milk I see is, plus, I'm cheap, and it's more expensive!  I have no problems about heating milk up, then cooling it down.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 13, 2020)

I have seen things like this using ultra pasteurized milk before, but never tried it.  Though almost all cream available is UP,  not much milk I see is, plus, I'm cheap, and it's more expensive!  I have no problems about heating milk up, then cooling it down.  But if you are making this with the higher fat creams, why not use the method given?


----------



## msmofet (Sep 13, 2020)

Higher fat is better for diabetics.


----------

